# T≡SLA brand perception - your opinion matters!



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Folks, Teslarati forum new member EmilyV just posted this, so I thought I'd just give her a little hand and bring it your good folks' attention, as this young lady is looking for your opinion!!
This can literally be done in less than 2 minutes... 
Thanks for her!




EmilyV said:


> Hi Everyone - I'm currently in the process of purchasing a Model S and am also finishing my master's in marketing (I know, should have bought a Roadster and forgotten the degree). As a fun topic for my brand management class I decided to audit Tesla's brand strategy and its perception among consumers. I put together a quick 4-minute online survey to help me understand others' perceptions of the Tesla brand and would love to hear thoughts from as many of you as possible (Tesla owners or not). You can take the completely anonymous survey here: https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/6SRPJ9K





EmilyV said:


> The link can also be passed on to others. Thanks to all who dedicate a few minutes to this project!


----------



## Runt8 (May 26, 2017)

Done! Based on the questions, I'm guessing I'm probably a little more familiar with Tesla than the average person


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Runt8 said:


> Done! Based on the questions, I'm guessing I'm probably a little more familiar with Tesla than the average person


Aren't we all here?!


----------



## Runt8 (May 26, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Aren't we all here?!


Hopefully her results aren't skewed too badly by all the Tesla...enthusiasts...on this forum.


----------



## Tesla blue Y (Feb 13, 2018)

Michael Russo said:


> Aren't we all here?!


I am mostly here sometimes there


----------



## LUXMAN (Apr 4, 2016)

Michael Russo said:


> Folks, Teslarati forum new member EmilyV just posted this, so I thought I'd just give her a little hand and bring it your good folks' attention, as this young lady is looking for your opinion!!
> This can literally be done in less than 2 minutes...
> Thanks for her!


Done, but probably a little skewed


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

Michael Russo said:


> Folks, Teslarati forum new member EmilyV just posted this, so I thought I'd just give her a little hand and bring it your good folks' attention, as this young lady is looking for your opinion!!
> This can literally be done in less than 2 minutes...
> Thanks for her!


#8 Communication.


----------

